# Mesmerize backup



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a nandroid backup of a stock US Cellular rom they could link me to? I'm trying to go back to stock so I can send my phone in for a warranty issue. My usb port on the phone doesn't work (that's the warranty issue) so I can't flash anything in Odin. I'm just looking for a backup that I can restore on my SD card through clockworkmod.

Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## jochmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

You can not nandroid back to stock. You must flash using ODIN. I would recommend reading the sticky


----------



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not looking to go back to unrooted stock. I just want to switch from cm7 back to a stock looking phone to send in for warranty. Basically all I want is a backup someone did right after they rooted and installed a different rom, then I'll load that on my sd card and do the restore option. I know it wont be stock but it will have all the US Cellular apps and touchwiz on it and that should be good enough.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

esch80857 said:


> I'm not looking to go back to unrooted stock. I just want to switch from cm7 back to a stock looking phone to send in for warranty. Basically all I want is a backup someone did right after they rooted and installed a different rom, then I'll load that on my sd card and do the restore option. I know it wont be stock but it will have all the US Cellular apps and touchwiz on it and that should be good enough.


...umm no. If you are sending it in for warranty then I would put it COMPLETELY back to US Cellular stock. Rooting voids warranty, any other rom than USCC voids warranty, they will send it back with a letter saying you voided such warranty and are now SOL as far as they are concerned. If you think close enough will cut it, then be my guest. Myself, I would odin this to be safe.


----------



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

As I stated in my first post, my USB port doesn't work on the phone. I know that I need to completely go back to stock, but I cant if odin wont recognize my phone. That's why I'm looking for a nandroid backup that would put it back to stock besides being rooted. I was dumb and didn't create one before I switched to a new rom and I'm hoping there is somebody here that could help with my problem.

I appreciate the responses so far, but unfortunately I can't use them for my situation.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry to crush your hopes and dreams, but i too am positive that they will still find out you broke "the rules" and send you and your device packing.


----------



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> sorry to crush your hopes and dreams, but i too am positive that they will still find out you broke "the rules" and send you and your device packing.


I understand that is a possibility. I'm hoping with an actual US Cellular backup installed instead of cm7 that they may not check for root. If they do check then I'm SOL, but I think it's worth a shot. I've sent rooted phones with the stock rom back to HTC with no problems and I'm hoping for a similar situation here. But yes, I understand that rooting voids warranty. Better to try than give up.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

mezster said:


> ...umm no. If you are sending it in for warranty then I would put it COMPLETELY back to US Cellular stock. Rooting voids warranty, any other rom than USCC voids warranty, they will send it back with a letter saying you voided such warranty and are now SOL as far as they are concerned. If you think close enough will cut it, then be my guest. Myself, I would odin this to be safe.


you sir, are my hero.

sorry to jack this thread, but through a series of unfortunate event, beginning with me showing a coworker how to flash a rom to his mez, i accidentally flashed CM7 over AS10.7 without disabling lagfix beforehand.

to cut a long story short, i spent hours reading posts and searching for fixes that turned into hours of dating wiping, battery pulls and Odin flashing that resulted in my giving up, i was about to just try and flash to stock and bring it in to a USCC store to see what would happen since i couldn't get past the stock manual recovery screen (seriously, it wouldn't even load a stock rom) - i found this post and decided to use this package as my last flash to get to stock and IT STUCK! - booted into stock and was able to load my restore point after flashing CWM back on.

so, thank you sir.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

22stars said:


> you sir, are my hero.
> 
> sorry to jack this thread, but through a series of unfortunate event, beginning with me showing a coworker how to flash a rom to his mez, i accidentally flashed CM7 over AS10.7 without disabling lagfix beforehand.
> 
> ...


Thank you, glad to help. I got that file from a sticky here on rootz i believe. Anyway back to OP. Sorry must have glossed over the not working usb port. Hmmm....Have you tried the nexus drivers since cm7 is MTD? I only ask because you haven't stated you tried using them. If you have what about a jig, I know they help people with working usb ports get to download mode, maybe it will help you I don't know. Only other option would be to drop it in the toilet if you have it insured haha. I wish you luck.


----------



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

I found someone locally that let me use their backup. It looks stock and I'm just hoping they don't check for root access. If they don't fix it, oh well, I'm still in the same situation with a phone that doesn't work. Fingers crossed, if not I'll just continue to use my Desire.


----------



## thedurrr (Oct 14, 2011)

If you still have issues and still need to get back to stock, even if your usb port is having issues, you could get mobile odin from the market and try that. The same issue with the usb port happened to me and that's how I returned to stock so I could send my phone back. I had no issues with the warranty exchange or anything.


----------



## esch80857 (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried mobile odin but it kept saying my device wasn't supported. It's already been sent out to Samsung so I guess I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------

